# Today on RO - Tuesday



## Becca (Nov 3, 2009)

[align=center]






Welcome to todayâs news on RabbitsOnline.net by Becca 
Sorry I havenât done the news for like 5 weeksâ¦ but Iâm back now and Jen has kindly swapped days with me so Tuesdays are now my day  

___________________ :hearts:__________________






Happy Birthday to: Kjean & loppalove!
Have a super day guys![/align][align=center] arty:

If you are celebrating a special occasion and want it to be mentioned in the news make sure it is entered in the  Calendar !






Welcome:
 Samantha & Splodge! 
 Jenna & Bunnies! 
 Meg & Bunnies! 
 John & Crabtree 
 Jessica & Pippin 
&
 Em & Lola! 
[/align][align=center]
:welcome1[/align][align=center] Welcome to the forum guys! Remember if youâre a new member and havenât introduced yourself. Click  Here 








 Happy Bunday! 

 A new rabbit book! 

 Snow?  [Thread with no replies] 

 Rabbits and Christmas trees 

 Do you prefer a dish or a bottle? 
[/align][align=center]____________________[/align][align=center] :bunnynurse:[/align][align=center]  Myxomatosis 

Prayers Needed For:
 Skyler 

 Can you train your bunny to sit beside you on the couch?  [Thread with no replies]

 Successful nail trim! 

 Ah the joys of un neutered boy bunnies! 

 Young bunny diet  [Thread with no replies]
[/align][align=center]:heartbeat:

RESCUE:
 Mini Lop needs home 

 Colorado House Rabbit Society  - WEBSITE

 Wild rabbit needs help 
[/align][align=center]arty0002:arty0002:[/align][align=center] BUNNY BLOGS:

 The Diary of a Mad Bunny Woman 
 Bunnytopia 
 Got Ears? 
 Binky Bunny Blog 






[/align][align=center]What's your name? 
Dotty


What's your age or your 'estimated' age?

I think I am a year and a half old. Mummy says my birthday is May 30, and she picked the same day as hers!

What breed are you?

I am a Giant Papillon, but folks across the pond call me a Checkered Giant


Who's your slave?
.
mouse_chalk is my mummy slave, and mr_mouse_chalk (her husband) is my daddy slave!


What's your favourite thing to do?

Sleep! No, eat. No, sleep! No, eat..... Hmm, I can't decide... 


What's your favourite food?

That's another tough one! It would have to be either fresh mint, nice fresh hay, banana, or craisins. Wait, I know! GRAPES! I LOVE GRAPES!



What do you disapprove of?

At the weekends mr_mouse_chalk likes to have what he calls a 'lie-in'- I call this slacking on breakfast delivery. I'm not ashamed to admit that I will jump on the bed and wake him up if I feel that breakfast is in danger of running into 'brunch'. :grumpy:


A bit about you?

I'm a big bunny- my mummy says she weighed me the other day and I'm 14lbs 6oz. I'm meant to be big, it's not cos I'm fat! I live in my lovely cosy bedroom, that I kindly share with mummy and daddy. One of my favourite things to do is to run up and down the hallway and jump really high and kinda crazy, because it makes a lot of noise and scares the smaller bunnies downstairs. I also love to sleep on the human bed wih mummy and daddy, and I especially like cuddling up with mummy in the mornings, and grooming her face. I'll do whatever it takes to get noserubs, although I'm embarrassed to admit that I once peed on daddy's shoulder when I was younger- I'm much more well behaved now. They say that I'm more like a dog than a bunny but I'm not sure- did you ever see a dog with such big ears as me?! I think I'm just a bunny that loves her slaves very much, and finds the human bed much more comfortable than the floor! 





A picture of yourself...




 [/align][align=center]
 [/align][align=center]
 [/align][align=center]______________________________[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Have a great day guys![/align][align=center]:highfive:
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 5, 2009)

Great news Becca. I love your Bunny Star. Is there a picture of Miss Dotty that I can't see posted?


----------

